# My wee budgie broke its leg today



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

so I made a splint out of two matches and fixed them to his leg with a rubber band.
You should have seen his wee face light up when he tried to walk.
seamus.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sadist


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a pair of 15 year old cockatiels, one has lost the use of both legs but shuffles about quite happily.
At night the other comes off his perch and they nestle together. aaah

Dave p


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I once had a bird with no legs, he was an oohmegoolies bird, it would appear they get the name from the sound they make as they come in to land :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a chicken once that our son hit with a ricochet stone when it was a yellow chick and injured its leg.

He was heartbroken so we put it in a budgie cage to let it heal 

As it grew bigger and could walk with a very pronounced limp it went out each day ,but come sundown it was at the door waiting to come in and back to the cage

We lived in Israel at the time and the look on our Arab and Israeli friends faces when they saw it was brilliant

They thought we were mad

You all know better

Don't you 8O 8O 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

I remember my Grandma had a canarie ,,very poorly ,she gave it a shot of Brandy ..the cage was on the old pianola ,,the bird flew three times around the room ,hit the pianola ...stone dead .then the pianola started to play ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YELLOW BIRD....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> I once had a bird with no legs.....................


......... what you might call a low down bum


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

lesanne said:


> I remember my Grandma had a canarie ,,very poorly ,she gave it a shot of Brandy ..the cage was on the old pianola ,,the bird flew three times around the room ,hit the pianola ...stone dead .then the pianola started to play ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YELLOW BIRD....


My auntie mary had a canary,
don't ask me where she kept it though 8O 
seamus.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Q: Who tells the best Budgie jokes?
A: Comedi-HENS 
~
Q: What do you get when you cross a Budgie with a Shark?
A: A bird that talks your ear off 
~
Q: How does a girlie Budgie send a letter to her friend?
A: In a Hen-velope 
~
Q: Where does a Budgie go when it loses it's tail?
A: A Re-tail store 
~
Q: What do you give a sick Budgie?
A: Tweetment 

Two Irish blokes are standing on the edge of a cliff, one has a budgie on each shoulder. The other has a parrot on one shoulder. The first jumps off the cliff and halfway down the budgies fly off, he hits the ground with a thud and is barely alive as he rolls around groaning upon the rocks. The second man jumps off the cliff and half way down the parrot flies off, the man reaches into his jacket and pulls out a shotgun and shoots the parrot just before he lands upon the rocks.
As they both lie there in pain the first man comments “I don’t think much of this Budgie jumping” The other replies “I don’t think much of this free fall parrot shooting either”.


I must get out more often!


----------

